# Daily Mixed Stringers and Cold Changes at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
December 7, 2017

*Todayâ€™s fishing report is dedicated to Pearl Harbor Day!*

Today marks an annual day of national recognition, and a solemn day of remembrance as we honor the 2,403 men and women of the armed forces and other United States citizens who were killed in the surprise attack on Pearl Harbor in Hawaii on December 7, 1941. We will not forget any of them!

*Daily Mixed Stringers and Cold Changes - Capt. Chris Martin*

The closing bell to the first-half of this yearâ€™s duck season rang in unison with the ending of November, and since then everyoneâ€™s attention has been focused on fishing, and for good reason! Fishing results this past week, like most of the entire year, have been quite favorable with daily stringers of mixed table fare rounding out trips on a regular basis. With the occasional cool mornings and pleasant afternoons, and with water temperatures hovering near the mid-to-upper 60â€™s, Bay Flats anglers have enjoyed fairly comfortable fishing conditions closely symbolic to that of springtime, rather than late fall. But like all else in life, change is inevitable. As of yesterday, our coastal bend region experienced a truly notable cold front that will for sure change not only our local fishing conditions, but also our overall fishing tactics and strategies. Next weekâ€™s successful anglers will be those who muster an ability to adapt to the changes by making modifications and adjustments to overcome the challenges of cold weather fishing. When it gets cold, live bait availability at local bait houses dwindles, so boating anglers need to entertain the possibility of working artificial baits beneath their popping corks. Wading anglers need to move less often, and should move slowly whenever they do reposition. In the world of coastal fishing, cold means slow, and everything you do should be done much slower than usual. This includes the speed at which you retrieve your artificial baits, so when you think youâ€™re reeling-in slow, go ahead and slow it down a little more. Dress warm this week, and donâ€™t let the fact that itâ€™s cold convince you not to fish - some of the absolute largest wintertime speckled trout are caught on the coldest days of the year (a couple wading anglers already picked up a few â€œBig Galsâ€ this week). Until next time, have fun out there, and be safe!

*FEBRUARY Fishing Special*
*2018*

*1-888-677-4868*

*Weekday Rates:* Mon. thru Thur.
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest

*Weekend Rates: * Fri. / Sat. / Sun.
(Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full- days of fishing; Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart)
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 736.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 600.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 564.00 Per Guest​
*Your Bay Flats Lodge "2018 FEBRUARY Fishing Specialâ€ Package Includes* (per guest)
â€¢	Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax
â€¢	Dinner - Complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch - Complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

_*Disclaimer:*
â€¢	Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full-days of fishing - Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart.
â€¢	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
â€¢	Offer only valid for February 2018, dates. Offer is valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips)._

_________________________________________________________________

*QUIET PLEASE - DUCKS RESTING*

*Weâ€™ll be Back at â€˜Em Saturday, December 9th*






*RATES: Duck Hunting and Blast & Cast*
â€¢ Half-Day AM or PM Duck Hunting with Lodging and Meals $410 / per person
â€¢ Full-Day Duck Hunting with Lodging and Meals $580 / per person
â€¢ Blast & Cast with Lodging and Meals $580 / per person (plus bait, if used)
â€¢ Duck Hunt without Lodging and Meals $255 /per person 4 person minimum
â€¢ Hunting parties of less than 3 hunters are charged $105.00 for each hunter less than 3.
â€¢ Rent Simms Waders $35
â€¢ Rent Simms Boots only $20
â€¢ Rent Shotgun $65 per day
â€¢ Black Cloud 12 gauge shells $24 per box

*DATES:* *The 2017-18 Duck Season (Texas South Zone)â€¦*
The second-half of the season opens on December 9, 2017, and will run through January 28, 2018.






_________________________________________________________________

*Come And See Our Newest Property*

*â€œThe Reefâ€*​
Times change, but our dedication to perfecting the travel experience never will. Our highly personalized staff, combined with authentic accommodations of the highest quality, embodies a home away from home for those who know and appreciate the best.

We all need an escape route from the hustle and bustle of daily life, just to unwind and to breathe a little. Finding a path to relaxation is very important for a happy, healthy lifestyle. Dreams can come true when everything old becomes new again. Welcome to "The Reef", our newest addition to the superior line of Bay Flats Lodge properties.

Within walking distance of the main lodge, "The Reef" offers exclusive accommodations for nine guests, a lighted elevator with phone, a screened-in porch, 2.2 acres of coastal oak trees overlooking San Antonio Bay, a bass lake, extra parking, and all the comforts of home. Give us a call today at 1-888-677-4868 to book â€œthe Reefâ€ for your next trip to Bay Flats Lodge.






_________________________________________________________________

*Itâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*

Muddy marshland may not portray an ideal setting for trophy deer to some, but knowledgeable and experienced hunters know that whitetails love wetlands. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Contact us today to learn more about our complete line of deer hunting services. We now have management bucks starting as low as $1,000 (Plus $200 guide fee - includes guide, skinning, and caping).






_________________________________________________________________

*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Thursday 100 % Precip. / 0.45 in* 
Cloudy with periods of rain. High 46F. Winds NNE at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of rain 100%. Rainfall around a half an inch.
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly cloudy early, then afternoon sunshine. High 53F. Winds NW at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mainly sunny. High near 65F. Winds WNW at 10 to 15 mph.
*Sunday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunny skies. High 63F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Monday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunny, along with a few afternoon clouds. High 68F. Winds W at 5 to 10 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
Potentially dangerous marine conditions are expected to develop and continue through Thursday and Thursday Night. Wind speeds will gradually strengthen and become very strong with gales likely on Thursday. Seas will also become very hazardous with a few wave approaching 20 feet across the offshore waters. Periods of rain will also occur with visibilities being reduced at times due to the precipitation. Marine conditions will gradually improve late this week. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 64.9 degrees
Seadrift 61.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 55.9 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Watch Our Deer Hunting Video*





*See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin*
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

*Meet Our Partners:*
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge*

Snow storm 2017


----------

